# thistle mantis sick?



## D.J. (Jan 15, 2012)

my thistle has started acting weard and seemed to have fallen what can i do is this a mismolt or somthing else?


----------



## massaman (Jan 15, 2012)

could be anything if it fallen and has stopped moving it could be dead!


----------



## D.J. (Jan 15, 2012)

he is still moving but dissorented


----------



## D.J. (Jan 15, 2012)

i think he is molting? can anyone give me some advise?!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2012)

If he is he needs to hang, try my method, get some spider webbing and stick his feet back feet to it and help him hang.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 15, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> If he is he needs to hang, try my method, get some spider webbing and stick his feet back feet to it and help him hang.


 got him hanging and he is moving a little mostly his abdomen


----------



## D.J. (Jan 15, 2012)

he is scraching his head


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 15, 2012)

D.J. said:


> got him hanging and he is moving a little mostly his abdomen


That is what my Indonesian Double Shield Mantids do before they molt.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2012)

k, now wait and see.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> k, now wait and see.


It passed away lastnight : (


----------



## massaman (Jan 16, 2012)

prob was hungry maybe


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

massaman said:


> prob was hungry maybe


fedd him earlyer that day and he looked nice and full


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 16, 2012)

So sorry to read that.  

Sometimes mantids die of unknown causes. I have had a couple that were fine one minute and then just get weak and die quickly.

Don't let it discourage you. Do you have other mantids?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 16, 2012)

likebugs said:


> So sorry to read that.
> 
> Sometimes mantids die of unknown causes. I have had a couple that were fine one minute and then just get weak and die quickly.
> 
> Don't let it discourage you. Do you have other mantids?


Yah. Dont get upset over a death of one. I think of it as an empty cage that needs to be filled with another mantis!


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

likebugs said:


> So sorry to read that.
> 
> Sometimes mantids die of unknown causes. I have had a couple that were fine one minute and then just get weak and die quickly.
> 
> Don't let it discourage you. Do you have other mantids?


my bugs- I have a ###### load of creos, 3 popa spruca, 1 thistle, 2 ghost, 3 antlions, 8 pink wing mantids, and some velvet worms on the way


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Yah. Dont get upset over a death of one. I think of it as an empty cage that needs to be filled with another mantis!


I think the same way lol, and how is the orchid mantis? might get an ooth from someone


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 16, 2012)

My orchid?

She is fine, if you saw my mantis photoshoot post she devoured a moth 2 times the size of her! i need a male, but

i think someone has it and will give it to me soon!

i need more feeder food so i am going mothing later tonight!

(Mothing-Shining a bright light onto a white wall that is soaked with my sugars solution in hopes of finding moth species!)


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> My orchid?
> 
> She is fine, if you saw my mantis photoshoot post she devoured a moth 2 times the size of her! i need a male, but
> 
> ...


lol i do the same thing with flys for my mantids :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 16, 2012)

So far i found one tree hopper and 2 bark house moths. 1 of the moths i caught and my Creo is now eating it. i think my orchids gonna molt!

i will let you know if i find/catch anything exciting!


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> So far i found one tree hopper and 2 bark house moths. 1 of the moths i caught and my Creo is now eating it. i think my orchids gonna molt!
> 
> i will let you know if i find/catch anything exciting!


lucky you its cold as heck in NY


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 16, 2012)

Its actually pretty cold here. I also found this giant fly! It flew away before I could snap a picture!

i think i will wait until march and try it again. its to cold now.

if not I will try multiple times a week in summer (When giant silk moths are out and about)


----------



## D.J. (Jan 16, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Its actually pretty cold here. I also found this giant fly! It flew away before I could snap a picture!
> 
> i think i will wait until march and try it again. its to cold now.
> 
> if not I will try multiple times a week in summer (When giant silk moths are out and about)


ya i just rase black solder flys


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 16, 2012)

D.J. said:


> ya i just rase black solder flys


Thats so cool!


----------

